# MK1 brake upgrade



## max9505672 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey, 
I now have a 21mm brake booster with 9.1 GTI ventilated rotors, stock pads and stock rear drums on my MK1 rabbit. I looking on an upgrade because I'm starting some track sessions soon. 

I was thinking about getting some Hawk HP+ pads and maybe a bigger booster with braided lines. By experience, would that be enough for a decent brake setup? 

Thanks, 
Max


----------

